# Dark Spots on Teeth



## Cleveland2LA (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a 2 year old male Vizsla who has dark spots on two of his molars. He has had them since he was a puppy and were on his adult teeth when they came in. Couldn't find any info online about this. I'm not worried that its cavities, I brush them all the time, no pain, etc.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Was he on antibiotics as a puppy prior to his adult teeth coming in? I've heard of that causing internal staining.


----------

